# The Shop of Billy G



## Bill Gruby

This is it folks. My modest shop. Much has come from here without the big machines. It measures 12X32.  Hope you are not disappointed.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Rbeckett

Guy's,
That is a sweet looking shop set up and we all know what high quality work Bill turns out too.  This is a real working shop that despite having none of the newest greatest high dollar CNC does fantastic work.  To all the New Comers out there this is what we all strive for and Bill has done it perfectly.

Bob


----------



## xalky

You're shop is packed in there pretty good Bill!)   

Dissappointed?....heck, now I'm even more impressed. You obviously know how to get the most out of your tools to produce some awesome stuff. The work that you turn out of that shop is pretty darn impressive. 

:thumbsup2:

Marcel


----------



## stevecmo

Just what I envisioned!  Perfect set up.  Add a hotplate, fridge and a cot and I could live there!

So glad you posted these Bill.  As Bob pointed out, this will give new members proof that they don't need lots of room filled with expensive machinery to turn out great work.

Steve

ps: Whats the gizzmo on the bench to the right of the lathe?  Kind of looks like a vibrator/polisher......and a height guage????  Can't quite make it out.


----------



## Brain Coral

Hello Bill,

I love your shop...  I am also quite envious of all of your drawers.... I wish that I could get my hands on some of those card drawers for my tooling....  and you have lots of shelves, so everything is close to hand and you likely can go to any drawer and find exactly what you went for. 

The way that I designed my shop/ house makes it very difficult to put up shelving, etc. A friend of mine, here in New Brunswick, has a smallish shop as well, but I love the way that he has his set up... much like yours. More space doesn't neccesarily mean better.

Best regards... 

Brian


----------



## Bill Gruby

stevecmo said:


> Just what I envisioned!  Perfect set up.  Add a hotplate, fridge and a cot and I could live there!
> 
> So glad you posted these Bill.  As Bob pointed out, this will give new members proof that they don't need lots of room filled with expensive machinery to turn out great work.
> 
> Steve
> 
> ps: Whats the gizzmo on the bench to the right of the lathe?  Kind of looks like a vibrator/polisher......and a height guage????  Can't quite make it out.




 Dumore Pressure Sensitive Drill Press and a HF Tumbler Steve. Under the plywood is my Granite Plate.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mgalusha

Somehow this is how I envisioned it, totally functional and while close, everything has found it's place over time. Perfect.


----------



## chuckorlando

I find it more impressive you do what you do, as well as you do, with small manual machines. Nice set up. I to would love all them little draws.


----------



## brasssmanget

Looks like a real working mans shop - a place where you don't back up too fast! If I could just get my wife to give me her side of the garage, I too could have a nice area to use. :thinking: But, as it is, I have a similar space of about 12X24 at my disposal, with not nearly the amount of machines. 

Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Bill Gruby

chuckorlando said:


> I find it more impressive you do what you do, as well as you do, with small manual machines. Nice set up. I to would love all them little draws.



 If the machines are tight the only thing to worry about is the NUT turning the handles. It's not the machine Chuck. it's who's running it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## psychodelicdan

Nice thing with a tight shop is  you don't have to carry anything very far to get to the next machine/bench or if you get frustrated  the door is close by to throw your part out of. 


Master of unfinished projects


----------



## RandyM

Very glad you finally decided to share your slice of heaven with us. It all looks perfect to me.:thumbsup2:


----------



## Dave Smith

I like shops that you don't have to walk a lot to get to everything--I just need to organize mine better and get non shop items out--thanks for sharing your shop and projects---Dave


----------



## DMS

Nice shop Bill. 

Side question, why is it that everybody else's shop seems better layed out than mine :thinking:


----------



## Hawkeye

I dunno, Bill. I see lots of floor space in there. You could get a few more machines in. Maybe a surface grinder ...


----------



## chuckorlando

I agree 100% Bill. To many fine projects coming off even the smallest of machines to think other wise. I'm working on the "tight" aspect as we speak. Then I can work on the "Nut"


----------



## Bill Gruby

Be careful Chuck, it's the Nut that's doing the tightening. :rofl::rofl::rofl: I have no doubt one day you will become the true Machinist you wish to be. While you are on the journey and come to a big rock in your way, once you get over it, never ever forget to look back. Just might be someone that needs your help getting over it also. Take a moment to give him a hand, he will be forever grateful.

 "Billy G"


----------



## george wilson

Bill,I can still see your floor!! I wish my shop was as neat!! I am such a tool pig,I just don't have a place for everything.


----------



## Bill Gruby

george wilson said:


> Bill,I can still see your floor!! I wish my shop was as neat!! I am such a tool pig,I just don't have a place for everything.



 George;

 It took 4 days of cleaning to get it in that condition. It will only take 4 minutes to get it dirty again. :rofl::rofl::rofl: 

 "Billy G"


----------



## JHP

"modest", "disappointed"??? There's really only ONE person you've got to impress, you're happy, we're happy for ya'. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kevinpg

nice! i really like the winged objects in the rafters/ joists.  i have a few of those to build myself, particularly a Ziroli Ercoupe. I really want to create the scale gear and other items myself.

appreciate the looksee.


----------



## Rbeckett

So. did you fly combat, stunt or speed?  I noticed the longer outboard wing and it leads me to believe you raced.  

Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

I flew them all Bob. Yes, racing was a passion.

 "Billy G"


----------



## TOOLNUT

Bill Gruby said:


> This is it folks. My modest shop. Much has come from here without the big machines. It measures 12X32.  Hope you are not disappointed.
> 
> "Billy G"



I would never call that shop "modest" while the owner certainly is. It looks like a terrific place to work. I always prefered close working quarters and do my best where you can find things without wasting a lot of time running around chasing tools.

The thing about shops is that they all have to be different, but still have the same elements. Our shops are diffferent because we all do different things in them. I 'need'
more bench space because I am just plain 'messy' and like to spread out, and my shop has to double as a wood shop also. My shop area is close to the same size (square footage ),and I will definitly use your shop as a model to follow for improvements, with a little more bench space. 
I hope that someday I can send in some pictures of a shop good enough to even be on the same page as yours. Good Job.
Jerry


----------



## Mid Day Machining

Bill Gruby said:


> This is it folks. My modest shop. Much has come from here without the big machines. It measures 12X32.  Hope you are not disappointed.
> 
> "Billy G"



I had a Jet lathe like the one in your last picture. I was trying to do industrial work on it and I was destroying it so I sold it. I'd sure like to have another one.


----------



## zmotorsports

Nice looking setup you have there.  A true testament that you don't need large equipment to turn out high quality work.

Mike.


----------



## gmcken

Thank you for the pictures of your shop. The items that you make show that it is the man that makes the difference, not the machines.  A friend and mentor told me many times to learn how to use what you have, make tools when you can before buying anything.  It has worked well for me.  This departed friend had a saying "I got more time than money"; never seemed to get in a hurry but knew what and how he was going to do to make the part.  He made some of the most accurate muzzle loading rifles from scratch.  Great shop Bill!


----------



## Rapscallion

Nice shop Bill! And no CNC! I like that. I've grown somewhat fed up with CNC's (although they no-doubt have their place in industry). I'm enjoying my conventional machines at the moment. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Glitch

A few years ago I. Got a divorce and moved all my shop into a storage building close to my now ex wifes house. Then the tornado in Joplin took the storage building! anic:
Point is I didn't know then what I know now... When you grow into your shop so to speak.... You kind of get a groove.. Where to reach for what without thinking much about it... I'm slowly growing into my new shop as it slowly evolves...  Getting my groove... You smellin what I'm stepping in?

What I'm trying to say is your shop looks like you got your groove on! It's your comfort fit, you know....  Maybe just leave it like that.
Looks like you got your groove on! Thanks for sharing amigo...


----------



## itsme_Bernie

george wilson said:


> Bill,I can still see your floor!! I wish my shop was as neat!! I am such a tool pig,I just don't have a place for everything.



I can see your floor in your profile pic George!  Hah hah



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie

Bill!  I see floor!  That is a shop with lots of room!  



Bernie


----------



## Bill Gruby

You won't see that floor for long Bernie. A transformation will soon take place with the placing of two more lathes. One Atlas 6 inch and one Sheldon 10 inch. Pics will follow soon.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Ulma Doctor

thanks for sharing Billy G. !!!
i'll have to clean my shop for a week to tame the eternal chaos ,
 and even then it would just look like stacked up junk :jester:

mike)


----------



## John1961

Nice shop, thanks for sharing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_f

Nice shop , Bill. I'm impressed. Is that a cutter grinder in the one photo and did you build it?

Mark


----------



## Bill Gruby

Thank you Mark and yes, that is a Cutter Grinder and I did build it. The link to the build is below. 

 "Billy G"  


http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19384-Home-Grown-Cutter-Grinder


----------



## FOMOGO

Nice space. If your not making a mess, you're not getting much done. There are a lot of great things that come out of small spaces, yours included. Mike


----------



## jeep534

Bill,
     what kind of i am guessing tool and cutter grinder is that I see in the pictures

archie


----------



## Bill Gruby

jeep534 said:


> Bill,
> what kind of i am guessing tool and cutter grinder is that I see in the pictures
> 
> archie




 Yes, Archie it's a Cutter Grinder, built by me.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/19384-Home-Grown-Cutter-Grinder

 "Billy G"


----------



## bpratl

george wilson said:


> Bill,I can still see your floor!! I wish my shop was as neat!! I am such a tool pig,I just don't have a place for everything.


I can always see my SHOP floor, but not my GARAGE floor, because I move anything on the floor to the garage, so now wifey cant get here car in the garage. LOL 

:nono:


----------



## Bill Gruby

My shop ,has a new look since cleaning began. It took over a week to get it finished. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## TommyD

Comfortable clutter.....I like it.

Is that a Clausing mill I see in the background of the first picture? I have one very much like it.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Clausing 8520 Tom. It's my pride and joy. I would not trade it for  ------. There is one more machine that has to be moved in, a Sheldon 14X48 lathe. It's one of only a few 14s that I know of.

"Billy G"


----------



## FOMOGO

Very nice space, has that loved and lived in feel. Mike


----------



## Bill Gruby

Thank-you and yes, both fit, Lived in and Loved. I spend many hours down here, sometimes alone, sometimes with friends. This is my personal sanctuary.

 "Billy G"


----------



## pointtopoint

Never disappointed just amazed lots of people never do nothing.


----------

